# ANOTHER SICK NISSAN MEET



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

so, if there is any one here that lives in CALIFORNIA, near the BAY AREA at all, im puting together a NIssan meet, i would like to make a list of people that want to come befor i make, for sure plans. . 

im thinking. . . 

Saturday JANUARY 14, 2005
AutoR&D
Milpitas, CA
2:30pm

if u want or need more info, want to let me know if u can make it, OR you just want to send some good old fashioned hate mail. email me at, 

[email protected]


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

i REALLY want to get a head count of the people that are going to be able to make it, so PLEAS let me know. . . 

the list. . 

miketheman / fremont


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

Miketheman said:


> i REALLY want to get a head count of the people that are going to be able to make it, so PLEAS let me know. . .
> 
> the list. .
> 
> miketheman / fremont


shit ill go, if i get my car running by then,....


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

the list. . 

miketheman / fremont

makaveli / Big Sur, CA


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

200sx SE I live in Lake Elsinore... how far is that from ther?


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

xNISMOB14x said:


> 200sx SE I live in Lake Elsinore... how far is that from ther?



its in the bay area. . heres the adress, 

1503 N. milpitas Blvd. milpitas CA, 95035


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

xNISMOB14x said:


> 200sx SE I live in Lake Elsinore... how far is that from ther?


bout 8 hours drive have fun


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

free food. . . . its worth the drive


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Miketheman said:


> free food. . . . its worth the drive


hahah sry free food will not get me to spend $160+ on gas there and back


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> hahah sry free food will not get me to spend $160+ on gas there and back




think of it as the best food you'll ever eat :thumbup:


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

miketheman / fremont

makaveli / big sur


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Miketheman said:


> think of it as the best food you'll ever eat :thumbup:


if u wanna pay for my gas then i'll come


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> if u wanna pay for my gas then i'll come


Hmmmm, maybe next time. . . lol, jk. . . im trying to find people that are in the bay area. if there is somewhere El's i shoud have posted this. . .then let me know. .


miketheman / fremont

makaveli / big sur

N2nism0 / Watsonville


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Miketheman said:


> Hmmmm, maybe next time. . . lol, jk. . . im trying to find people that are in the bay area. if there is somewhere El's i shoud have posted this. . .then let me know. .


nah ur in the right spot

and i'm jsut messing with ya man i'd love to come but yeah $$ and distance


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

i would come but ive got to work that day. bout what time is this going to happen?


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

N2nismO said:


> i would come but ive got to work that day. bout what time is this going to happen?




2:30pm tell later. . and where going to drive after. i said i wasnt going to plan that but every one THAT POSTED wants to go. . you should come out bro, ill add u to the list, so the food is there if u want to come. . if not, im sure some one will HAPPLY take care of that for you. . . :cheers:


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

the list of all the DRIVERS that are coming.


1# desiel / fremont

2# makaveli / big sur

3# N2nism0 / Watsonville

4# petrol\ oakland

5# vincent3109 / ?

6# absolutg / NOR CAL

7# chinaonnitrous / alameda CA + 1 friend 2.5Rs Gc8 2door 

8# trboduv / Escondido, CA (San Diego)

9# Xam / marin

10# FaLKoN24 / 

11# Alex[staff] / ??

12# Jay [staff] / 

13# xOxO_wendee [RPG] /

14# gabe30[RPG] /

15# kp61ZiLLA [ RPG ] / ??

16# 1on1 /

17# JDMBOiKT / 

18# ArD Josh /

19# fabulouslay [ RPG ] / 

20# klutchkhemist / 

21# lionkiller / BAY AREA

22# Chineseuy / San Leandro + 1 friend, WRX

23# pope usaf / BAY AREA + wife

24# dimebagdolf / NOR CAL

25# anotheraznguy / CALI

26# DrivenAuthority [ RPG ] / 

27# s13dreamerboi / 

28# Projekt_S13 [ RPG ] /

29# Ev_eezy [ RPG ]

30# 240maniac [ RPG ]

31# ShockDrifting

32# dakine240 [ RPG ] 

33# ronnie0738


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

looks good, i hope #8 has something to keep him entertained that drive sucks alone


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Escondido! Holy Mother of Holy... Thingies.... That's like 30 mile south of where I am. I cant beleive... wow.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Just mapquested it and... wow...
Total Est. Distance: 457.63 miles
Total Est. Time: 7 hours, 7 minutes
... ONE WAY!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> Just mapquested it and... wow...
> Total Est. Distance: 457.63 miles
> Total Est. Time: 7 hours, 7 minutes
> ... ONE WAY!


not as bad as i thought but i made the drive from san diego to sacramento for a VW show/swamp meet, that took oh 9 hours


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

34# chasethis240 [ RPG ] / 

35# highside107 / 

36# ZZ33bOI / 

37# CNs13 / 

38# Skunk2racer / South Central LA & Fremont


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

39# n00b /


----------



## Miketheman (Dec 24, 2005)

40# yarou [ RPG ] /


----------

